# Website Move 15 November 2014



## Gizmo (10/11/14)

Please note ECIGSSA will be moving to more powerful hardware, with a new host this coming Saturday. Expect a short down-time of one hour at around 15:00

Hopefully, the move will improve speed as well as bug fixes like copy pasting text etc, which I feel are a server issue.

Regards,

Warren Pleass.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

thanks for the heads up @Gizmo and for the continued service and striving to better the forum


----------



## Dubz (10/11/14)

I hope you're using a courier and not the post office for this move . I'm sure faster hardware will make this already awesome forum even more awesome


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/11/14)

Thanks for heads-up @Gizmo!


----------



## Gizmo (17/11/14)

There has been a delay with the move. Will happen this week. Will keep you guys informed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 5


----------



## Gizmo (20/11/14)

Website has been moved to faster hardware, we had some teething issue the first few hours, but all should be fine now. Please provide feedback here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

Thanks Gizmo, thought the sluggishness this morning was my dsl connection, but everything is now running smooth & responsive on my side.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (20/11/14)

thanks @Gizmo 

i was actually forced to work the entire day thus far.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/11/14)

Damn it's fast if I may say so myself. SSD Performance to the max.. This isn't cheap hosting, but ECIGSSA deserves nothing but the best. Hope you guys enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

Tried on various browsers now and the response time is excellent - even Tapatalk on Android seems quicker

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (20/11/14)

Much quicker! Thanks


----------



## Silver (20/11/14)

Wow @Gizmo 

The forum is FLYING! (on all platforms)
Never experienced it this fast.

*Big thanks *and *well done*. You are a star!


----------



## Silver (20/11/14)

Posting a message is virtually instant
Image upload is done in a blink
This is really something

It was by no means slow before - but this is really super duper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/11/14)

Thanks Irnest, I am super happy that all has worked out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

working much better now @Gizmo. thought my work network was super slow again this morn lol

thanks for all your efforts to provide a better forum for us


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

Yip, was like a tortoise this morning, but super fast now. Well done and thank you, Sir.


----------

